# Помогите, пожалуйста, оценить инструмент!!



## PavelPirat (1 Сен 2011)

Добрый день!! Помогите, пожалуйста оценить инструмент!! В продаже не встречал такого, поэтому не могу сориентироваться - плохой или хороший, сколько примерно стоит бу в неплохом состоянии (см. фото). Попал ко мне совершенно случайно, я вообще гитарист. Продам человеку, которому он действительно нужен!! Заранее спасибо за помощь!


----------



## Jupiter (2 Сен 2011)

PavelPirat писал:


> Помогите, пожалуйста оценить инструмент!! В продаже не встречал такого,


Это довольно распостраннёный серийный инструмент от фирмы Firotti - цена на него ,именно на эту модель и чуть новее(в левой уже 3 регистра от 200 до 350 евро. Это не раритет,голоса в нём третьей категории(из 4 возможных).Вообщем,на любителя.
Вот примеры: http://foow.org/cz/chromarticka-harmonika-firotti-i1607947142.html
Ещё,Польша,за 120 евро: http://archiwumallegro.pl/akordeon_guzikowy_firotti_eroica-216792806.html


----------



## PavelPirat (2 Сен 2011)

Большое спасибо! :hi: Пожалуйста, подскажите, где указывается дата выпуска инструмента?


----------

